# Sticky  Xtreme Pro Wrestling Discussion Thread



## Kenny's Ghost

Fuck it. XPW thread, cause I'm going nuclear. XPW sucks, but fuck it! Nobody watches XPW, but I'll update this regularly anyways.

The latest episode:





XPW's television show was always bizarre and it hasn't really changed. It's pretty much the exact same style show from the early 2000s.

It's pretty depraved, but I can't look away.


----------



## Benjo

Did they relaunch XPW? WTF XD
The best Episode of XPW was the Dark Side of the Ring Documentary, but XPW sucked (no pun intended)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Benjo said:


> Did they relaunch XPW? WTF XD
> The best Episode of XPW was the Dark Side of the Ring Documentary, but XPW sucked (no pun intended)


Yeah, XPW was relaunched a while ago. It indeed sucks, but I enjoy how bad it is. It's like a good bad movie.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593284427752292352


----------



## Kenny's Ghost




----------



## Steven Fraser

I know a lot of people Will hate to hear it but XPW have not been doing bad for it‘s comeback for beating both GCW & NWA to the second spot on Fite most watched.

& the Social Media hype and You Tube ratings the non woke nonsense is working in the favour of XPW & paying off for a Indie.

As much a Rob black is Scumbag and I am not defending him .He is very smart one & does not need his wife for support anymore of fear ECW the State the Government or no one.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Steven Fraser said:


> I know a lot of people Will hate to hear it but XPW have not been doing bad for it‘s comeback for beating both GCW & NWA to the second spot on Fite most watched.


Really now? I didn't know that. GCW really blew it with their Hammerstein show, huh.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Wait XPW still a think last I remember New jack threw somebody like 50 feet to literally kill him and stabbed Gypsy Joe (or maybe the Gypsy Joe incident was another promotion), this trash is still alive?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Wait XPW still a think last I remember New jack threw somebody like 50 feet to literally kill him and stabbed Gypsy Joe (or maybe the Gypsy Joe incident was another promotion), this trash is still alive?


New Jack threw Vic Grimes off a scaffolding. Also worth noting XPW cobbled together a better explosion than AEW for a different match later on.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089446470799962112
Gypsy Joe was a different promotion. And New Jack didn't stab him, that was somebody else. 

As for XPW, Rob Black resurrected it in 2021.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Kenny's Ghost said:


> New Jack threw Vic Grimes off a scaffolding. Also worth noting XPW cobbled together a better explosion than AEW for a different match later on.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089446470799962112
> Gypsy Joe was a different promotion.
> 
> As for XPW, Rob Black resurrected it in 2021.


It was a scaffold but New Jack admitted he did it to kill Vic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow. I thought this was a necro thread. Learn something new every day.

I liked some of the old XPW. I may check out the new stuff sometime.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Is Rob Black still making the porno?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602388495171043328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602122886814355456


----------



## Kenny's Ghost




----------



## Londonlaw

I’ve sporadically watched this. It’s clearly not to the scale of the original. It never could be. A few companies aside, wrestling is smaller scale and less popular than 20 years ago.

Who’s handling the book this time around? And what has been the best storyline/feud so far?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Londonlaw said:


> I’ve sporadically watched this. It’s clearly not to the scale of the original. It never could be. A few companies aside, wrestling is smaller scale and less popular than 20 years ago.
> 
> Who’s handling the book this time around? And what has been the best storyline/feud so far?


Seems Rob Black is in control again.


----------

